# I case you didn't know



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Today is? not just Halloween, something we hardly knew about when I was a child,
today is a day off for Germans in this and other Protestant areas (not the Roman Catholic areas obviously) whatever day of the week the 31st of October is on, as it´s `Reformation day´

So if kids come to the door tonight I will challenge them, "If you can tell me what today is you get a treat, if not a history lesson" :grin2:


Reformation day honours Martin Luther's bold action on October 31st, 1517. ... In some parts of Europe, Reformation Day is a civil holiday celebrated on October 31st, a day to commemorate the vast social and political change that resulted from Luther's actions.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I was very struck in Germany how many regions/towns identified as Catholic or Protestant, very often proclaiming it with statues.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Glandwr said:


> I was very struck in Germany how many regions/towns identified as Catholic or Protestant, very often proclaiming it with statues.


So it's not only us then. :surprise: :wink2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> So it's not only us then. :surprise: :wink2:


Certainly not, didn't they have a full 30 year war that included many massacres and attrocities on both sides with whole towns being slaughtered? I


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Martin Luther's history about breaking away from the church is very interesting, my grandson just completed a history project about him and his life.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/historic_figures/luther_martin.shtml

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think this film may be of interest to some.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Too depressing for me Jan and watching films on the computer is just not the same. Thanks anyway.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Too depressing for me Jan and watching films on the computer is just not the same. Thanks anyway.
> 
> Ray.


A strange remark to make Raymond, why is that depressing, it´s history and he changed the world of religion whether you believe in it or not. it´s through him the whole world can read the New Testament.

I have just watched the film again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I get exasperated watching any religion with spooky music. Plus the credits took far too long and I was bored before they finished.

Just managed to get Channel5 catch-up so my wife could watch Henry V111 episode 3 which we missed. First time faffing about with VPN and relinquishing my PC. Don't think we will be doing this very often.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I get exasperated watching any religion with spooky music. Plus the credits took far too long and I was bored before they finished.
> 
> Just managed to get Channel5 catch-up so my wife could watch Henry V111 episode 3 which we missed. First time faffing about with VPN and relinquishing my PC. Don't think we will be doing this very often.
> 
> Ray.


Sometimes Raymond you talk a load of old ****.
The story was already being told from the very beginning, sound off and read the sub titles, do I have to tell you everything. If you don´t want to know about Martin Luther just don´t watch and don´t say anything.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

ZZZZZZiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppp

Ray.iiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppp.:crying:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Did you know this then because I didn't, I thought it had American roots.

*When did Halloween start in the world?*
Halloween has its roots in the ancient, pre-Christian Celtic festival of Samhain, which was celebrated on the night of October 31. The Celts, who lived 2,000 years ago in the area that is now Ireland, the United Kingdom and northern France, believed that the dead returned to earth on Samhain.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Woah calm down Jan

Don’t you know religion is a touchy subject?

I agree its a fascinating History, but I think all religion is fascinating 

It’s a history of mans beliefs, how it’s shaped the world for good and bad

It’s the basis of theology, not a study of God, He can’t be studied , but a study of mans reaction to their God 

Which a believer or not is fascinating 

Sandra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> So it's not only us then. :surprise: :wink2:


That is a complicated one. Less about religion, than politics. King Billy (not many know fhis) landed and marched to the Boyne as a champion of the Catholic Church flying the Herald of the then Pope who regarded James as a mortal enemy and had joined the Protestant William and his international backers in alliance.

Mind you I would be careful as to who and where that I would make that assertion.>


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Glandwr said:


> dghr272 said:
> 
> 
> > So it's not only us then. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_wink.png
> ...


Good point, for those interested in history, this puts it in perspective........

http://www.judecollins.com/2017/07/pope-innocent-xi-support-orange-joe-mcveigh/

I live in Carrickfergus, very many here would see it as a modern phenomenon.... Fake News, but that's because they swallow everything politicians spout.

Terry


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> Good point, for those interested in history, this puts it in perspective........
> 
> http://www.judecollins.com/2017/07/pope-innocent-xi-support-orange-joe-mcveigh/
> 
> ...


Again something to probably keep quiet about in company I think where you are was that the Battle of the Boyne was less a battle more a skirmish with James retreating at the first taste of battle. Actual casulties considering the size of the armies were relatively few I believe.

Passion and chronological distance has a lot to answer for.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Did you know this then because I didn't, I thought it had American roots.
> 
> *When did Halloween start in the world?*
> Halloween has its roots in the ancient, pre-Christian Celtic festival of Samhain, which was celebrated on the night of October 31. The Celts, who lived 2,000 years ago in the area that is now Ireland, the United Kingdom and northern France, believed that the dead returned to earth on Samhain.


The current Trick or Treat and pumpkin thing is an American import which has largely taken over these days. The proper 'old' Hallowe'en was a really big thing in Scotland when I was a lad. Kids would go 'guising', dressing up in daft clothes, sometimes worn back to front, and go round folk's houses where we would dook for apples in a big tub of water and attempt to eat treacle covered scones hanging from string with our hands behind our backs. We carved faces in lanterns made from from hollowed out neeps* and put a candle inside.

More info here (although I don't ever remember pulling kale!):

https://www.nts.org.uk/stories/6-scottish-halloween-traditions

* not wishing to start an argument as big as whether it's cream or jam first on scones, but "neeps" are what we in Scotland call turnips but the English call swedes! Haggis, neeps and tatties form the traditional supper eaten on Burns' birthday in January.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m just wondering, how old are you people that did these mad things on Halloween?

I don´t remember anything being done in my village and we could be little s*ds, the first I remember is when my sister in laws Mum took things for the children rang the bell, left the baskets on the doorstep and hid, she came from Norfolk, I lived in Suffolk, maybe a regional thing back then and now its spread like a buddy pandemic.

No knocks on my door last night.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No I can’t remember much going on at Halloween Jan

We were prob to busy collecting and stealing wood from other gangs bonfires ready for bonfire night

I guess there were always Halloween parties but rather more private than public events

Our grandkids have always dressed up and gone trick or treating and we always kept sweets in on Halloween night 

It’s big in America and I guess it’s spreading on social media 

Sandra


----------

